# Orange And Grapefruit Trees



## ADAMS (Apr 18, 2003)

I HAVE PLANTED SEVERAL FRUIT BEARING TREES ON MY PLACE IN TEXAS AND WAS WANTING TO PLANT AN ORANGE TREE AND GRAPEFRUIT TREE AS WELL. HOWEVER, WHEN I WENT TO LOOK FOR THESE THEY ARE AVAILABLE AND CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO TEXAS RESIDENTS. WHY IS THIS I ASK ? DOES THE TREE NOT DO WELL IN THE TEXAS CLIMATE, OR DOES THE LAW PROHIBIT IT. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY THIS IS.


----------



## jimmyq (Apr 19, 2003)

Not sure about your import issues in Texas but I do know that we cannot export citrus family plants to the US of A, we can import them though with proper paperwork. Anyone out there able to enlighten us to the disease or pest that may be the reason for the restrictions?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 19, 2003)

Adams, I don't know where you are in Texas but you should be able to obtain Citrus trees in Corpus Cristi, Brownsville or Harlingen. Probably forom a nursery in Kingsville as well. Your difficulty in ordering from out of state is undoubtably due to concerns about disease. Buying a tree grown in Texas should bypass all of that. If you can't make a trip to look for a tree. Try telephone imformation for nurseries in those cities. I'm sure you will be able toi find someone willing to ship you tree.(might be expensive though).Best wishes.


----------

